# Unhooking equipment from three point



## daisya1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Is there a proper order to unhook the PTO, hydraulics, and three point arms so that it is easy to attach it the next time?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

All depends on the impliment but yes indeed there is, and it's a matter of what works best for you based on your experiences. All I have is a rear blade, boxscraper and post auger. All three of them, especially the auger, I start with the top link first. The auger is suspended so no manhandling. Next, I go with the left arm because it's fixed, then the right because it has the angle adjustment to compensate for uneven ground for lining up the 3rd link. Then the driveline. what are you dealing with today?


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

Sequence should be :-
1. Unload the hydraulics & disengage the PTO drive
2. Stop the tractor engine, remove the key from the ignition & ensure the tractor is secured from movement, that is park brake engaged & left in low gear &/or rear wheel chocked
3. If fitted on the implement unhook the PTO shaft, & then (make certain all hydraulic pressure is removed & the implement/3PL/FEL is firmly grounded, levelled & stablised with chocks/landing legs/stands ..etc) then uncouple the hydraulic remotes
4. Uncouple from the drawbar or if a 3PL implement uncouple the top link first, then the lower arms, another option which I don't use though some say is safer in all situations is to disconnect the right lower arm, then the top link & finally the left lower arm.
If the linkages are difficult to remove you haven't levelled/stabilsed the implement sufficiently (quite often wood blocking works well to park an implement) & it's going to be +10times more difficult (& potentially dangerous) to reattach 
Attachment is the reverse of the above; the links below explain the 3 optional coupling methods & implements/situations where they are best employed(this website has a wealth of info for those new to farming practices):- 
http://informedfarmers.com/3-point-linkage-method-1/
http://informedfarmers.com/3-point-linkage-method-2/
http://informedfarmers.com/3-point-linkage-method-3/

Major injuries often occur during the coupling/uncoupling of implements, it's a potentially dangerous exercise, so 
don't rush or be tempted do it after a hard days work; accidents are usually due to :-
1. Operator fatigue, oversight or inexperience 
2.Inadverting starting or drive engagement of the tractor
3.Tractor rolling/movement
4.Hooking up implements with the tractor running, don't trust park brakes as quite often they are marginal & only enage on the rear wheels, & PTO clutches can fail at any time leading the shaft engaging prematurely
5. Unexpectly movement of the implement, due to the hydraulics not being fully unloaded or the implement not stabilised.lvevellled
6. Placing feet, hands & other body parts under heavy implements or in their path 
7. Though rare, but lethal or with devastating injury, hydraulic fluid injection from failed pressurised hydraulic lines (this can occur as low as 100psi )

Be safe, & personally I always wear steel capped boots,riggers gloves & safety glasses ( & absolutely no loose fitting clothing) when fitting/removing implements on any of our 16-600hp tractors


----------

